# Claiming the experience without considering the acs deemed date



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Hi members,
After collecting information from different forums, I finally decided to lodge my 189 visa application by claiming all the experience. Anyone in this forum had done the same?. Please input your valuable comments and experiences. I found a number of people got their approval whose acs letter was in the new format and claimed all the experience.
Thank you 
Ammu


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi members,
> I found a number of people got their approval whose acs letter was in the new format and claimed all the experience.
> Thank you
> Ammu


Hi Ammu,
I would really appreciate if you could share few successful cases as you mentioned.
Thank you very much.
All the best

H


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Subscribing to this thread as well. I sacrificed 10 points by NOT claiming all experience. Will be interested to see how it goes... 

Good luck!

Cheers
Jim


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ammu, 

bad idea - I would not recommend ignoring the ACS "skilled" date. Yes, some applicants got the visa although the claimed the full experience after the new letter format was introduced. But there was so much confusion at the beginning and it took ACS a while to put up their clarification news post too. DIAC did not punish the applicants that applied during this time period, and rightly so. By now everybody knows about the points calculation with ACS, so *you are setting yourself up for an instant refusal* if you claim the full work experience. 

This letter from DIAC on the topic as posted by _tomtomwq_ is also be worthwhile reading. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Since you wanted examples: _tobeaussie_ was one of the applicants who got the full work experience accepted. See his post on the matter here.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for your information. I will rethink my decision. But nobody mentioned any rejection. That is my inspiration. 
Ammu


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

All i could say that this would be case-by-case. Applicant who succeed by claiming full experiences could not be looked as an guarantee and successfully replicable to other applicants. And vice versa, for applicant who being denied a visa in one stream should not automatically preclude them from another either. Visa grants are made on their individual merits according to information provided by the applicant against the Migration Act. Whether successful or not depends on Case Officer's judgement and applicant's individual application.

It is your own decision as whether to take the risk or not.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Hi,
I just spoke to diac. They made the following statements
They are not aware of the newly introduced deemed date.
If they feel that the mentioned experience is not relevant from the proof given, only then they will go for the opinion of acs.
Again if I can prove that my experience is relevant, they will consider that.
It is the CO who decides what to consider.
She added that if she was in such a situation she would have gone ahead with the application.

So until now they are not aware of the deemed date, may be that is why they are not updating the same in the website.
But acs replies that they are introducing this because of diac
requested to do so. I mentioned this in the call. She could not comment on that.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I just spoke to diac. They made the following statements
> ...
> Again if I can prove that my experience is relevant, they will consider that.
> It is the CO who decides what to consider.


Hi Ammu,

Only need to prove 'relevant'? or prove 'skilled'?
If only need to prove 'relevant to nominated occupation', then ACS already gave the answer in their criteria pdf file: those required work experiences as mentioned 'relevant to ANZSCO'.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Ammu,
> 
> Only need to prove 'relevant'? or prove 'skilled'?
> If only need to prove 'relevant to nominated occupation', then ACS already gave the answer in their criteria pdf file: those required work experiences as mentioned 'relevant to ANZSCO'.


 She said that I have to prove relevant and mentioned that if they do not feel it as relevant, only then they will go for the opinion of acs.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ammu1983, 

the DIAC phone operators have given wrong advice before . The 189/190/489 points pages clearly state "skilled employment" and the ANZSCO code description state for example for Software Engineer: 



> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances *relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification* (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


So, the assessing authorities can impose additional requirements on top of a bachelor degree (or equivalent). But DIAC ultimately has the last world, as stated on the SkillSelect 189 page: 



> The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will *consider* this opinion when awarding points.


This makes this entire procedure very frustrating. 

My opinion: The "official" DIAC guideline is to follow the ACS recommendation but a CO may overlook that (by accident or because s/he interprets the rules different) and give you full points. We've seen people "slip through" with work experience claims prior to the bachelor degree as well. Others got their application refused on these grounds. The "safe" thing to do is to not claim work experience for periods before the ACS "skilled" date, but at the end of the day it is your decision. Just make sure that you are aware of the risks. If you cannot manage to get enough points otherwise and can stomach losing the visa application fee, going ahead might not be a bad option. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello,
Just an addition as *personal understanding* on those quoted statements:

Well, i think the important key words here is ' *In some instances*'....What is 'some instances'? It could be those applicants who have complex work experiences and qualification scenarios such as RPL applicants.



> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. *In some instances *relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


When DIAC dealing with those special RPL applicants and complex scenarios then they will consider the advice what assessing body's has given. If the applicant is simple scenario like ICT major in highly relevant field with highly ICT relevant work experiences, they might count full experience after your formal qualification.



> The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will *consider* this opinion when awarding points.


*Please note*, this is only personal understandings, it will be as always be, DIAC has the last world.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Hi,
Anyway I applied for 189 visa claiming all my experiences. Not too much worried about loosing money and banning as we are in australia for the next four years. Thank you all for your kind help. 
Regards 
Ammu


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Anyway I applied for 189 visa claiming all my experiences. Not too much worried about loosing money and banning as we are in australia for the next four years. Thank you all for your kind help.
> Regards
> Ammu


This is the confusion everyone has. Im too looking forward for the answer.

Plz keep this thread updated on the process and tell your success story on claiming full experience.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> This is the confusion everyone has. Im too looking forward for the answer.
> 
> Plz keep this thread updated on the process and tell your success story on claiming full experience.


Hi,
Done...either if the outcome is good or bad....


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Anyway I applied for 189 visa claiming all my experiences. Not too much worried about loosing money and banning as we are in australia for the next four years. Thank you all for your kind help.
> Regards
> Ammu


All the best with your application  I wish you get the grant without any problem......Also do let us know the outcome, as it would help other members in the forum who has this confusion.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Hi,
Good news .....Devanand, who applied 189 without considering the deemed date got grand yesterday....


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

kmann said:


> All the best with your application  I wish you get the grant without any problem......Also do let us know the outcome, as it would help other members in the forum who has this confusion.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thankyou very much...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Good news .....Devanand, who applied 189 without considering the deemed date got grand yesterday....


Dear Ammu,
Could please share more details on that case??
Especially if he considered the deemed date whether his point will drop down or no change?


Thank you very much.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

But seems we now have the 2nd Case which CO don't agree the ACS 'old version' letters:



Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Done...either if the outcome is good or bad....


ammu good luck, hope ull get good result, which will help us to move on


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Ammu, I have claimed full experience by overlooking "after..." clause. I was not aware of all these and realized about it last couple of days back.

I have no other choice but to wait for CO....if it is reject, I am planning to apply for NSW SS.

I am offshore applicant.

Are they going to bar me for 3 years??


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> ammu good luck, hope ull get good result, which will help us to move on


Thank you very much....
Regards
Ammu


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> Ammu, I have claimed full experience by overlooking "after..." clause. I was not aware of all these and realized about it last couple of days back.
> 
> I have no other choice but to wait for CO....if it is reject, I am planning to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Don't worry..Your visa will be granted if you can prove your experience. There is no proof of rejection due to acs rules.Be positive.

Regards
Ammu


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> Anyway I applied for 189 visa claiming all my experiences. Not too much worried about loosing money and banning as we are in australia for the next four years. Thank you all for your kind help.
> Regards
> Ammu


basically u r trying on the fact that there is only a risk of money...if it is not just money will you still try it?


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> basically u r trying on the fact that there is only a risk of money...if it is not just money will you still try it?


Yes, i think so. As far as i know if you are providing true and valid evidences, and again they are rejecting by some mistake, there will not be any banning.


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

ammu1983 said:


> Yes, i think so. As far as i know if you are providing true and valid evidences, and again they are rejecting by some mistake, there will not be any banning.


yes, so u r the one helping everyone to know the truth...good luck~


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

guocongwudi said:


> yes, so u r the one helping everyone to know the truth...good luck~


Mmm....not like that......i am helping myself and i will pass the information and my experience to others.
Thank you 
Ammu


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

I agree with Ammu. Today I got grant claiming all my experience irrespective of deemed date stated by ACS. I had put all my experience those were listed in my ACS letter in EOI and the invite was based on that. CO never asked any documents as I uploaded all my documents upfront.

Hope this brings some relief to those who are tensed with new and old format confusion.


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

joejohn said:


> I agree with Ammu. Today I got grant claiming all my experience irrespective of deemed date stated by ACS. I had put all my experience those were listed in my ACS letter in EOI and the invite was based on that. CO never asked any documents as I uploaded all my documents upfront.
> 
> Hope this brings some relief to those who are tensed with new and old format confusion.


Congrats.....I think your acs letter is also in new format...


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Congrats.....I think your acs letter is also in new format...


Yes, its in new format.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

joejohn said:


> Yes, its in new format.


Congratulations on your grant.

And how does that even makes sense ? Apparent that, with new format, everyone gets the grant as there wouldn't be any reduction in experience by CO, if one uses new format as because, already they reduce the appropriate experience (2 or 4) in new format.

Thus your grant wasn't surprising, it was quite ususal or normal case only.

The unusual cases are guys with old ACS and or people from electronics engineering background, working in software, and have old ACS with no experience reduction. Because we hear that, CO reduces experience only in these cases or demands for a new ACS report.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

JR, mine is more unusual than the older ACS format. In my case, ACS reduced 2 years from my total experience but CO considered it. Even though ACS reduced my experience I still added the reduced 2 years in my EOI. I simply put all my experience that ACS recognized and listed.

With my experience, old ACS guys should be least worried because ACS itself didn't reduce any experience.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

joejohn said:


> JR, mine is more unusual than the older ACS format. In my case, ACS reduced 2 years from my total experience but CO considered it. Even though ACS reduced my experience I still added the reduced 2 years in my EOI. I simply put all my experience that ACS recognized and listed.
> 
> With my experience, old ACS guys should be least worried because ACS itself didn't reduce any experience.


Hello joejohn,

That's quite interesting. Well so you claimed points for experience in EOI, that ACS didn't considered ? 

And one more, which visa you have applied; I mean 190/189 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

ammu1983 said:


> Mmm....not like that......i am helping myself and i will pass the information and my experience to others.
> Thank you
> Ammu


Hi Ammu,
Is thr any update on your case?

Thanks


----------



## ammu1983 (May 20, 2013)

Friends,
Good news...Pooja who is from Mechanical Engineering background and working in IT, had applied for 189 visa in June with new acs letter format. She claimed all the points for her experiences and today she got the grant.....Now again a good news to relax....
Regards
Ammu


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear friends, I have couple of doubts,wish anyone confirm/ advice.

1. If I am applying to DICA 6 months after my ACS result ,would the work experience i gained after the the ACS result be counted by the immigration as valid.

2. while updating work experience information in EOI, if you open the small question mark symbol - it states the info given below (therefore i'm confused whether post ACS result work ex will be considered or not ) 


IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.
Where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available on their website, clients need to provide evidence of employment experience after the date they completed qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.
Any periods of skilled employment must have been undertaken at the required skill level. Any gaps which are periods when the client was not in employment cannot be counted as periods of skilled employment. While the client is able to include previous employment that is not related to the nominated or closely related occupation, no points will be awarded.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Work experience after ACS result should be valid and can be counted if you have enough proof for it, especially if you have continued in the same job which ACS has accepted as skilled.


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

joejohn said:


> JR, mine is more unusual than the older ACS format. In my case, ACS reduced 2 years from my total experience but CO considered it. Even though ACS reduced my experience I still added the reduced 2 years in my EOI. I simply put all my experience that ACS recognized and listed.
> 
> With my experience, old ACS guys should be least worried because ACS itself didn't reduce any experience.


congratulations Joe John! 
Did you add all employment dates into EOI that you presented for ACS assessment?
or did you mention exp only after ACS 's deduction.,and were you depending on all the work experience or did you have sufficient exp and points after ACS deduction( basically just to know whether you were taking a risk or you had sufficient backup experience for them to confer points )kindly advice if possible.
Thx - T77


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,

My ACS is currently under progress. I have 4 years of experience and they will deduct 4 years from my experience as my degree and profession are not closely related. That gives me a net experience of 0 years or maybe 1 month. 

Now if I claim points for experience (5 points), disregarding ACS, my total points sum up to 70 and 65 by not claiming any points for experience. 

My question is if I lodge my application with full 70 points, will the CO:

- Deduct 5 points for experience and consider my application with 65 points
- Reject my application and I would have to apply again (lose the money)


Appreciate the help
Thanks


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

T77 said:


> congratulations Joe John!
> Did you add all employment dates into EOI that you presented for ACS assessment?
> or did you mention exp only after ACS 's deduction.,and were you depending on all the work experience or did you have sufficient exp and points after ACS deduction( basically just to know whether you were taking a risk or you had sufficient backup experience for them to confer points )kindly advice if possible.
> Thx - T77


I added all employment dates into EOI that I presented to ACS assessment. I took risk, but was lucky that I got grant!


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS is currently under progress. I have 4 years of experience and they will deduct 4 years from my experience as my degree and profession are not closely related. That gives me a net experience of 0 years or maybe 1 month.
> 
> ...


In case of any points deduction ,your case will be rejected since your occupation is one of 6 golden occupation and invitations are very hard to come by.

I would suggest you to apply with 65 points in the very next round you will recieve your invitation and so u can lodge ur VISA application.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

kmann said:


> In case of any points deduction ,your case will be rejected since your occupation is one of 6 golden occupation and invitations are very hard to come by.
> 
> I would suggest you to apply with 65 points in the very next round you will recieve your invitation and so u can lodge ur VISA application.


I am applying under 263111. By golden occupation you mean ones for which they have set pro rata..


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> I am applying under 263111. By golden occupation you mean ones for which they have set pro rata..


Yes for which they have set pro rata. Also regardless whether its in 6 golden group or not, if ACS has deducted 4 years, CO may or may not consider it, but thats a big risk to take .Since you already have 65 points without claiming exp , would suggest you to go with 65 points without any risk.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

kmann said:


> Yes for which they have set pro rata. Also regardless whether its in 6 golden group or not, if ACS has deducted 4 years, CO may or may not consider it, but thats a big risk to take .Since you already have 65 points without claiming exp , would suggest you to go with 65 points without any risk.


Yeah, i see no benefit in taking the risk. 

correct me if am wrong but wasn't 263111 exempt from the pro rata occupations. 



> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> ...


Thanks for clearing things out..


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

joejohn said:


> I added all employment dates into EOI that I presented to ACS assessment. I took risk, but was lucky that I got grant!


 
All, I have old ACS letter(with 4 years of exp. ) and received invitation today.

Points in my EOI = 60

Age  - 30
AQF degree with major - 15
IELTS - 10 
Exp. - 5 

Do you suggest to apply for VISA as there may be chance of 2 years experience deduction in my old ACS letter.

Certainly, I can prove all my experience of 4 years with all relevent documents.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prattech said:


> All, I have old ACS letter(with 4 years of exp. ) and received invitation today.
> 
> Points in my EOI = 60
> 
> ...



By the way, what is your qualification stream? Engineering in?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

jre05 said:


> By the way, what is your qualification stream? Engineering in?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


It's B.Sc. and then M.Sc. in computer science.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

The ACS suitability criteria will determine the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” which will be noted on your ACS result letter. 

All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. 

The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. 

Example:

You complete a Bachelor in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012. 
2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be Jan 2010. 
All suitable work experience completed after Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for the skilled migration points test.
The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled migration points test.

Please Note: While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protectio


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prattech said:


> It's B.Sc. and then M.Sc. in computer science.


Ok.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello All..

Since you were in the same boat in what I am right now and also reading through all the posts.. I am really in a confused state of mind. When I received my ACS skill assessment, it states as below 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

So I mailed ACS back, ask them why is after July 2012 is considered to Equate an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code

They repied stating, Since I have Bachelor in Non ICT degree with no Major/Minor ICT subjects, Then ACS criteria is 6+ years work exp as Software Tester to assess as suiatable

Please advise, what should I claim including July 2006 to July 2012 & till date OR July 2012 to till date 

Because Criteria states - That Non ICT degree needs 6+ years of work exp in ANZCO code = If I am Suitable according to ACS = I have 6+ years of relevent work Exp


----------



## Born to fight (Sep 25, 2013)

*Confused*

Guyz,
I've got invitation from DIAC for 190 . I've got 60 points with claiming all the experience including deemed experience by DIAC. Now I'm really confused . What should I do? Should I apply? Please help me out guyz....... let's do a voting


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello all,

I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.

However, yesterday JR sent me a message and asked about my status of VISA application and heard good news that shinde received grant.

How is it going for all of you?

Sorry for dumping so many words but below is my status.

received invite on 13th Oct with 60 points for 2613 - Analyst programmer

1. Have 4 years of experience in Analyst Programmer and closely related occupation 
2. Have Old ACS letter which shows all 4 years experience and I claimed 5 points for 3 years experience
3. I have post-graduate degree in computer science
4. My points calculation when I entered data in EOI

Age - 30
Education - 15
IELTS(7) - 10
Work exp. - 5

I really don't want to take risk of lodging application since 2 years deduction in experience will end up loosing 5 points for exp and my application may be rejected which will be a huge loss of money.

Since I only have around 15 days to decide on whether to apply or not, I would greatly appreciate all your comments.

Please note that I'm not going to blame anyone if it gets rejected and please feel free to provide opinions.

Thank you all - Prat


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

prattech said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hell lot confused about experience deduction and chances of VISA rejection and huge loss of money so decided to stay away little from all this.
> 
> ...


The best suggestion here would be to email ur situation to DIAC(DIAB) reg. points.If they reply saying you will not loose any points as you have an old ACS assessment ,then you can go ahead and launch ur application.If u get a negative reply from ACS, you can drop ur thoughts of a visa.Both are win-win situations as you will save ur money..goodluck!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bravokal said:


> The best suggestion here would be to email ur situation to DIAC(DIAB) reg. points.If they reply saying you will not loose any points as you have an old ACS assessment ,then you can go ahead and launch ur application.If u get a negative reply from ACS, you can drop ur thoughts of a visa.Both are win-win situations as you will save ur money..goodluck!!


Mate,

What he means is, he already got his ACS +ve long ago.

And, kindly note that, contacting DIAC will not help as they do not reply to your questions on this. Because, 60 points apparently mean that you meet the eligibility. It is all based on assessment by CO. However, since his ACS is old where there is no "deemed date", he should be successful. Many people in our own forum has received successful grants recently. 

Have you not researched all those? I believe you are not one in the fraternity of people with 60 points/same background for point break-up.


Best regards,
JR


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Mate,
> 
> What he means is, he already got his ACS +ve long ago.
> 
> ...


Hey JR, 

I clearly understood that he has got an ACS assessment long back,anyone can understand that.Your clarification is not required there.

Anyways, i have seen a post here where a person who has applied with an old ACS assessment and claimed for points accordingly was rejected because CO removed 2 yrs experience(from Old ACS assessment ) and he fell short of points.

JR, you seem to be an expert on this subject with an extensive research and analysis.I request 'prattech' to go ahead and apply taking into account your positiveness here..

goodluck prattech!!


----------



## aditya001 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am Adi, I am planning to immigrate to Australia, I have 6.4yrs of experience in IT. I would like to apply for the skill assessment with ACS but really confused how to go with it.

Any responses much appreciated


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

aditya001 said:


> I am Adi, I am planning to immigrate to Australia, I have 6.4yrs of experience in IT. I would like to apply for the skill assessment with ACS but really confused how to go with it.
> 
> Any responses much appreciated


Dude..what is your qualification(s) and have you got this experience after ur qualification(s)?? and what are you working as...??


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Hey JR,
> 
> I clearly understood that he has got an ACS assessment long back,anyone can understand that.Your clarification is not required there.
> 
> ...


There were only two rejections so far we have evidenced and that too, 4 months back. One by OP and other a girl. However, we are not sure what was the reason behind the rejection. Rest of the applicants got successful grant.

As I said, Shinde and Birender which I remember quickly. And many others who got grant with same background. 

Based on my positiveness I do not want others to place the application, proceeding with PR application is definitely one's own decision and interest. It shouldn't be based on other's sway. 

Let us all pray for the grants of everyone who deserves it and qualifies for it  As simple as that 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## aditya001 (Nov 29, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Dude..what is your qualification(s) and have you got this experience after ur qualification(s)?? and what are you working as...??



I have did my bachelor of Engineering in Mechnaical [2007] and got campus selected to HP company in Aug-2007 and since then I am working with IT as software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer and now as Technical Lead, Senior Technology speacilist,


Thanks very much,


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

aditya001 said:


> I have did my bachelor of Engineering in Mechnaical [2007] and got campus selected to HP company in Aug-2007 and since then I am working with IT as software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer and now as Technical Lead, Senior Technology speacilist,
> 
> 
> Thanks very much,


See dude..taking into account your experience and your qualification.ACS will deduct '4/6 years' from your total experience,as your degree is a minor in computing..hence, you may not earn any points from your experience..secondly, you have to give an IELTS exam,where i guess you should score '7/8' across all modules for you to get the 60 min. points required for 189 visa..

Check your points score at..
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) and here,click on points test.


----------



## psrao123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Pls somebody help. I have posted couple of messages on this thread but they are disappeared. Can somebody help me with this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

psrao123 said:


> Pls somebody help. I have posted couple of messages on this thread but they are disappeared. Can somebody help me with this.


 What do you need help with?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

*Malicious and Misleading Posters*

*We have had a couple of malicious posters recently with an axe to grind determined on giving out poor advice to posters here. 

I would like to encourage everyone to report such posts by clicking the little red and yellow squares in the header of the post.

Everyone should familiarise themselves with the forum Rules and be aware that the moderators will anything that falls outside the rules, delete tolling and malicious posts and ban the poster.*


----------

